# Best of this collection of IR's?



## Reignerrr (Aug 29, 2018)

I just want to know what collection is the best or what do you like the most of all of these:

7deadlysins Impulse Pack
Catharsis
GuitarHacksImpulses
Heavy Hitters Collection - Volume I 
Red Wire Impulses BigBox Series Complete


----------



## FourFour (Aug 30, 2018)

Probably catharsis, although they all sound pretty different/sound better in different mixes.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Aug 30, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> I just want to know what collection is the best or what do you like the most of all of these:
> 
> 7deadlysins Impulse Pack
> Catharsis
> ...


Haven't tried the first one in the list but I own all the other ones and I'd have to say the Heavy Hitters Collection is best. Ownhammer makes the best IRs IMO. They sound the most natural and have a lot of options. I like how I can make my own mixes or choose one of the included mixes of the IRs. They also don't have post processing done to them which allows me to mold my own sound out of them. Catharsis and GuitarHacks are a bit outdated IMO even though I used to use them all the time. I think IRs made with a more neutral power amp are the way to go because they don't color the sound so much. Red Wires are cool. They sound a little flat to me compared to Ownhammer though. I also wish they had IRs with more than 1 mic at a time. I find it way more convenient when they have multi mic'd IRs like the mix ones in Ownhammer.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 30, 2018)

Never tried 7deadlysins, but from those definetly Ownhammer. I have Heavy Hitters Vol. II and few other cabs from them. Redwirez is also good if you want flat and bright IR's with lot of single mic options. It also depends how you are planning to use them and what kind of amp you are using. More about Ownhammer... they're quite natural and balanced but not too flat or dull, lot of options and they have certain kind of 3D feel in them which many IR's can't really capture.

OH has this free Mesa cab if you're not familiar with them. Those chinese made Celestion V30's are pretty bright, but I prefer the UK made speakers over them.
https://www.ownhammer.com/store/ind...id=411&zenid=af96ae55eb08e4e80f9b0b6dbe6b2269

Often with free IR's power amp is baked in the impulse response which makes them sound very boomy, and I want to use modeling included in amp sims. Guitarhacks have it baked in and maybe Catharsis, other freebies that are like this are Brohymn Mesa cab.


----------



## Elric (Aug 31, 2018)

Ownhammer is probably my fave IR brand. Celestion #2. Then may 3 sigma and some others.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 31, 2018)

Ownhammer by far for me.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 1, 2018)

Ownhammer

I wouldn’t even buy the pack. Just buy one cabinet that you like in real life.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 1, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Ownhammer
> 
> I wouldn’t even buy the pack. Just buy one cabinet that you like in real life.


Well unfortunately some of the cabs, such as the Zilla ones, are only in the packs. If you can use only one cab from them, I would probably recommend the RECTO 412 V70 or V60.


----------



## Elric (Sep 1, 2018)

Ericjutsu said:


> Well unfortunately some of the cabs, such as the Zilla ones, are only in the packs. If you can use only one cab from them, I would probably recommend the RECTO 412 V70 or V60.


The V60 is the Ownhammer free sample:
https://www.ownhammer.com/free/cab-irs/


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 2, 2018)

Elric said:


> The V60 is the Ownhammer free sample:
> https://www.ownhammer.com/free/cab-irs/


They also have an update RECTO 412 that has that speaker option. It's not free although I think it sounds better. Actually probably my favorite from them was the Justin York collection. Don't think it's available anymore though.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 2, 2018)

Of the ones on your list, I'd pick Redwirez just slightly over Ownhammer. The OH IRs do have the most kind of natural and pleasing sound right off the bat, but I've found that the variety of mic options and placements from Redwirez over the time I've been using them has won me over. I also dearly love the Hiwatt 4x12, both versions of the Soldano 4x12, and the Krank 4x12. They are superior for my needs over the best OH IR I've heard. 

I'd also throw in Valhallir.at if you can. I have three of the IRs now and all three rapidly became my go to IRs. (The Hiwatt 4x12, Fryette Fatbottom 4x12, and Dime Krank 4x12.)


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 2, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Of the ones on your list, I'd pick Redwirez just slightly over Ownhammer. The OH IRs do have the most kind of natural and pleasing sound right off the bat, but I've found that the variety of mic options and placements from Redwirez over the time I've been using them has won me over. I also dearly love the Hiwatt 4x12, both versions of the Soldano 4x12, and the Krank 4x12. They are superior for my needs over the best OH IR I've heard.
> 
> I'd also throw in Valhallir.at if you can. I have three of the IRs now and all three rapidly became my go to IRs. (The Hiwatt 4x12, Fryette Fatbottom 4x12, and Dime Krank 4x12.)


Have you tried the Mesa one? Which should I get for my first IRs from them? I play modern metal (Drop C or my 8 string)


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 2, 2018)

Ericjutsu said:


> Have you tried the Mesa one? Which should I get for my first IRs from them? I play modern metal (Drop C or my 8 string)



I have, we are going to things that are a matter of taste but they're bit fizzy and flat feeling. Still not bad by any means, another good one by Redwirez is Uberkab. Depends really what you're playing through and how IR's are combined etc. but in my opinion combining Ownhammer's sm57 in fredman mic position and another darker mic of your liking can achieve similar results compared to Redwirez. And huge amount of single mic options in Redwirez packs are bit of a rabbithole, way too much to choose at least for me.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 2, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> I have, we are going to things that are a matter of taste but they're bit fizzy and flat feeling. Still not bad by any means, another good one by Redwirez is Uberkab. Depends really what you're playing through and how IR's are combined etc. but in my opinion combining Ownhammer's sm57 in fredman mic position and another darker mic of your liking can achieve similar results compared to Redwirez. And huge amount of single mic options in Redwirez packs are bit of a rabbithole, way too much to choose at least for me.


Oops sorry I wasn't very clear. I was talking about the Valhallir ones.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 2, 2018)

Ericjutsu said:


> Oops sorry I wasn't very clear. I was talking about the Valhallir ones.



I've got these three from Valhallir
https://valhallir.at/en/shop/mb-os-4x12-double-whoooper/
https://valhallir.at/en/shop/mb-1992-v30/
https://valhallir.at/en/shop/e-412-straight-4x12/

From the Mesa cabs MB-OS 4x12 Double Whoooper is tighter and more modern. 1992 with V30's has more lows, tone is kind of "woolier" or "woofy", so it doesn't sound as tight. All ir's by valhall have raw and realistic feel and sound with very healthy amount of highs.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Sep 2, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> I've got these three from Valhallir
> https://valhallir.at/en/shop/mb-os-4x12-double-whoooper/
> https://valhallir.at/en/shop/mb-1992-v30/
> https://valhallir.at/en/shop/e-412-straight-4x12/
> ...


thanks. How do they compare to Ownhammer?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 3, 2018)

Ericjutsu said:


> Have you tried the Mesa one? Which should I get for my first IRs from them? I play modern metal (Drop C or my 8 string)



I think that some of the Mesa IRs are in the free sample pack Valhallir offers. That said, I have not played any of the Mesa cab IRs from them.

I'm not a big Celestion fan and the Vintage 30 in particular gets my ire, but the 70 watt V30 Mesa cab from OH with the 121 combined with the 70 condenser mic is pretty good and balanced sounding. To my surprise, the front loaded Diezel 4x12 in the Heavy Hitters collection is really good with the V30 and K100. Same two mics and the 421 sounds pretty good too.

Redwirez wise, the Uberkab is really good. The RE20 and KM84 2 inches off the Cap Edge work great together and I like playing with the Earthworks mic in place of the 84. I'll play around with the Mesa 4x12 from RW tonight and give some feedback after that. I'll also see if I still have the Valhallir sample pack around and check if there are any Mesa IRs there.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 3, 2018)

Funny how tastes are different. I always have SM57 & V30 combo with some other speaker blended in and those paired with ribbon or condenser mic. Not having dynamic mic would go with buttery leads and warmer cleans tho.


----------



## mazzy maz (Sep 4, 2018)

I've tried Catharsis, GuitarHack, Ownhammer and Redwirez.

Ownhammer are my favourite. They're the most natural sounding to my ear, though I run them through the Redwirez impedance curves to make them sound even more "realistic".


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 5, 2018)

I apologize for the delay.

The Teaserbox from Valhallir.at does have two IRs from their Mesa V30 cab that sound good. It's free if you want to give it a try.

Playing around with the Mesa V30 cab from Redwirez, I think that the various Ownhammer V30 loaded offerings are better. The RW Mesa cab sounds good and has many great mic options, but the OH just breathes more. And as much as I'm not a fan of the V30 and nearly hate the SM57, I found myself getting some really good tones using the OH Mesa V30 Oversized cab with the Royer 121 and Microtech 70 combined together and then blending in a 57 or 421 IR for bite and sizzle. Same goes for the front loaded Diezel V30 and Uberkab OH IRs. One big thing that helps is using Ownhammer's tip of doing a broad, -3db mid scoop with an EQ after the IRs at 400hz to get a tone more like from the power amp of a head. 

So my vote out of the choices you listed would be the Heavy Hitters collection. I used my Ibanez S8 when I was playing around with these and while I'm tuned to F#, I think this should transfer well to your 8 string.


----------



## mazzy maz (Sep 6, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> One big thing that helps is using Ownhammer's tip of doing a broad, -3db mid scoop with an EQ after the IRs at 400hz to get a tone more like from the power amp of a head.



Absolutely, though I use the Redwirez impedance curves in lieu of the 3db cut.


----------



## Valhallir (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi there, just wanted to say, that there has been an update about the free Valhallir.at teaserpack. As we retired the "VH" series, the new free "V2-teaserpack" contains new stuff and some known cabs, we shot completely new.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 18, 2021)

Someone on here recommended York Audio IR's in my old IR thread. I finally got around to getting some and I think they may be my favorite/favourite so far. They sound really fantastic and there's a good selection without being too overwhelming. 

I have Ownhammer ones and they're fine. Celestion digital was one of my go to's for a while, but I don't know now. ha

I have a bunch of eminence ones too. The eminence packs are lean, but they sound good. They're good for something off the beaten path with some of their speakers. (they're usually pretty cheap too)


----------

